
Laziest Christmas Ever: Using a Raspberry Pi, Graphite, and Nagios to Cook a Ham - zdw
http://sysadvent.blogspot.com/2015/12/day-25-laziest-christmas-ever.html
======
aftbit
How did they route the temperature sensors out of the oven? I'd imagine the
PVC insulation wouldn't be too happy above ~100 _C, and the oven was
supposedly around 160_ C. Toxic ham?

